# Verkauf Horde-Argentumturnierhaustiere (DE-Echsenkessel)



## Enipeus (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Buffies,

ich biete hiermit die Haustiere des Argentumturniers der Hordenseite an!

Besonders spreche ich damit die Allianzler an, Tausch würde dann bei Absprache über ein Neutrales Auktionshaus erfolgen.
Wenn ihr Interesse habt schreibt das bitte in dieses Forum hier oder meldet euch über ICQ (363-154-837).

Weitere Infos: Realm: DE-Echsenkessel
                    Preis : verhandelbar


Gruß Enipeus


PS: Bitte nur die Leute antworten die Interesse haben und kein vote4close-Gespamme oder sonstige Kommentare!!!Danke.


----------

